# Food Safety News Thu 1/2/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 4, 2020)

Food Safety News
Thu 1/2/2020 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





* Are we there yet? Where are we going in 2020*
By Coral Beach on Jan 02, 2020 12:05 am commentary If hindsight’s 20/20, and if Barbara Walters co-hosted 20/20, what are the odds that 2020’s crystal ball will show a clear picture of the year ahead? Who knows. I just had to get the 20/20 jokes out of the way. Now down to the stuff that’s no laughing matter — the direction food safety...  Continue Reading



* Poland tries to tackle Salmonella in poultry problem*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 02, 2020 12:03 am Poland is trying to tackle the high and increasing number of alerts linked to Salmonella in poultry products made in the country. DG Sante, the European Commission’s unit for policy on food safety and health, looked to see if production and placing on the market of poultry was in compliance with EU legislation and reported...  Continue Reading


----------

